# Toilet waste Dump points



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 10, 2012)

On another forum it has been pointed out that there is a driveover dump point in the coach area of the Channel Tunnel UK side.

Another poster said there was one at Stratford services? but gave no location details.

On the autoroutes abroad I have seen and used driveover dump points that are well signed before the services with the Motorhome dump point symbol. This is repeated inside the services and on the point itself.

There seems to be well kept secret that these exist in the UK. Most long distance coaches are now equiped with onboard toilets and they must dump the contents somewhere. Are there any coach drivers on here who know of the locations?

It would be useful if we could draw up a list of UK dump points with co-ordinates to assist those of us who travel on the UK road network without using caravan sites or CLs.

John


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 10, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> On another forum it has been pointed out that there is a driveover dump point in the coach area of the Channel Tunnel UK side.
> 
> Another poster said there was one at Stratford services? but gave no location details.
> 
> ...



An excellent point. I, for one, have not noticed any such dumping points. Personally, I expect there are none because folks on here would have mentioned it by now. Some thing to bring to the people in power. If they will not supply overnighting spots or places for MHer's, surely dumping points and water supply at a reasonable cost would be welcomed. Nice topic to continue.


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 10, 2012)

Canterbury Park and Ride has an Aire with water , toilet dump,and free buses into Canterbury  for only £2-50 for 24 hours, closed on Sundays however but if in on Saturday you can exit Sundays, and only 20 minutes drive from Dover, you can also call in at CCC sites to service your van, use the showers and also washing machines  if you want  all for a small charge.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 10, 2012)

hi john .its stratford upon avon .in riverside carpark .first turning on the right .the coach park.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jun 10, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> Canterbury Park and Ride has an Aire with water , toilet dump,and free buses into Canterbury  for only £2-50 for 24 hours, closed on Sundays however but if in on Saturday you can exit Sundays, and only 20 minutes drive from Dover, you can also call in at CCC sites to service your van, use the showers and also washing machines  if you want  all for a small charge.



The SMALL charge is currently £7!! Could be cheaper to go into a CL for a night, unless you're desperate to do your washing!! (And the washing machines are probably extra to the £7, if you're lucky enough to get get one not in use!)


----------



## Smaug (Jun 10, 2012)

Canal & sea marinas are required to offer disposal points, so you could try asking them. 

Any one living off mains drainage will have a holding tank (or other similar system) to allow sewage waste to break down, so you could ask at any farm & the chances are that they will have a drain cover that leads to the septic tank/ reedbed, etc that you could use. 

Public toilets, especially the more remote ones are OK, but please make sure you clean up any splashes before you leave, relieved of your waste!

I carry a spare cassette which allows me to deal with an urgent requirement & seek an emptying point later, others simply empty their cassettes frequently so as to not get surprised by a full tank.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 10, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi john .its stratford upon avon .in riverside carpark .first turning on the right .the coach park.



Thanks Alan


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 10, 2012)

Smaug said:


> Canal & sea marinas are required to offer disposal points, so you could try asking them.
> 
> Any one living off mains drainage will have a holding tank (or other similar system) to allow sewage waste to break down, so you could ask at any farm & the chances are that they will have a drain cover that leads to the septic tank/ reedbed, etc that you could use.
> 
> ...



Thanks Smaug.

From what I have read Marina facilities are under lock and key.  These keys are only issued to registered boat owners.

The other methods I expect we all know and use.  A spade is also a usefull tool to carry.  We are on a site at present where that is the approved method of disposal.

I also carry a spare cassette.

I was trying to find those elusive dump points that the coaches use in the UK.

John


----------



## Cherryl (May 4, 2013)

*Public Dump Points*

Hi there, Just came across this thread while travelling between Sussex and Kent and looking for a dump point. We live in Australia and thought you might be interested in this web site National Public Toilet Map - Plan It was set up by the Government as a project under the National Continence Management Strategy - maybe someone in the UK could set up something similar:lol-053:  Although I guess it would be a mammoth task. It's a great concept though as it not only shows public loos but also dump points. It even has a trip planner - now that is a great idea!!


----------



## Gee (May 4, 2013)

John Thompson said:


> Thanks Smaug.
> 
> From what I have read Marina facilities are under lock and key.  These keys are only issued to registered boat owners.
> 
> ...



If your after a key I think they're available on eBay as British waterways key. Whether they work is another matter.


----------



## sasquatch (May 4, 2013)

A RADAR key can be purchased from disability support groups for about £5 and unlocks the toilets for disabled people nationwide very useful.


----------



## Tow Itch (May 5, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> A RADAR key can be purchased from disability support groups for about £5 and unlocks the toilets for disabled people nationwide very useful.



 I can't stop you doing this. Indeed I don't believe that any legitimate RADAR key holder would want to see anyone in difficulty or distress through a toilet being locked. Indeed RADAR's website states.



> Radar would like public toilets for disabled people to be kept unlocked and in a usable condition at all times, but even a low level of damage or lack of maintenance can make toilets unusable. In many situations providers have found it necessary to restrict entry to purpose-designed toilets in order to prevent damage caused by wilful or casual misuse. Radar recognised that two elements of its policy had become irreconcilable.



 RADAR toilets or Accessible toilets (We found the disabled ones didn't work) are not just for the use of people in wheelchairs. Yes that is the given disability logo used but they are important for a whole range of other users. People who through illness or surgery have different toilet needs.
 I'm either very vague here or introduce embarrassing personal detail. I'm going to go with the latter. For a period of about 5 years I could and did **** myself in the blinking of an eye.When things were bad I couldn't leave the house. When things were less bad I could leave the house but might have anything from 5 minutes to seconds notice of needing to use the loo. There are a whole list of amusing and not so amusing tales I could tell you about this but we are not going there today. It's taken a few years and multiple operations not to be in that position any more. 
 So may I appeal to you.
 1) If you are using a toilet with a RADAR access to empty cassette loos. Please clean up fastidiously. As you will have witnessed these loos tend to be cleaner than normal public toilets. When a loo is vital to you, you tend to show it greater regard. Even if the loo was not so bright when you got there please consider cleaning as a cost of use, remembering the next user may not physically have the time to pre clean.
 2) It's wrong that municipal toilets are being closed and decommissioned  but remember the piece about wilful and causal misuse. Every minute you use that facility it is denied to a rightful user. A lot of these users can't just hang on a minute and the further you extend the use from using the loo to emptying your toilet cassette or having a wash and brush up the further you stray into deeper and deeper causal misuse.

 As I said I would not want to see anyone in distress how could I I've been there far worse than you. I've lent my RADAR key to others needing a loo. I'm sure many aren't aware of this issue and think RADAR loos are just for wheelchair access, now you are aware please always make your visits brief and please leave the loo in a state that you would be happy to find it in. 
 I hope for the best from those of you with a conscience and the rest of you are a lost cause anyway.


----------



## sss (May 5, 2013)

Did we not kill the radar key discussion to death in another thread?


----------



## Tow Itch (May 5, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> Most disabled toilets I've seen are also baby changing rooms. Guessing that would take a bit longer than emptying a loo myself??
> 
> I've got no qualms about using them when the other facilities are locked for the night, the issue is with funding and vandalism, not us.



 Mr Flap

 I don't want to argue about this what I wanted to do was introduce some ideas that forum users might not be aware of. I certainly don't want to get into the sort of argument where winning the argument is all but then again I'm responding so we are both probably off to hell in a handcart.

 Most disabled toilets (Accessible toilets, the disabled ones don't work) you have seen also have baby changing rooms. That is true with many toilets that are not locked with a NKS (National Key Scheme) key. Why would this be? These toilets were often built as part of a planning condition to build or extend a premises. So the owners of the facility have no real interest in providing the facility or as it is in a private building they get the room to multi function to provide a service for another building user.

 Also in these circumstances there will also be the provision of conventional toilet facilities for the user who is in urgent need of a toilet. I have in the past rushed into a building balancing the convenience(sic) of using an accessible toilet as against the greater likelihood of a normal toilet not being occupied. 
 An accessible toilet provides: A washing bowl. Useful if you didn't quite make the loo or if you had an "accident" earlier. It provides space. For you to change anything from your underpants to the full T shirt underpants and trousers you carry in your emergency bag. It has a bin. Perhaps just somewhere for the underpants or otherwise to dispose the moist wipes you use instead of normal loo paper and instead of blocking the loo with the moist wipes.
 Moist wipes are needed as you may well have already been to the loo a dozen times or more that day and normal loo paper feels like using a combination of razor blades and sand paper.  



> I've got no qualms about using them when the other facilities are locked for the night, the issue is with funding and vandalism, not us.


  I'm not asking you not to use the loo just to have "some qualms" You need a toilet just like anyone else but if you are using the loo at the moment someone with uncontrollable needs wants it you will have really messed up their day. So what are the chances of you being on the loo at the wrong moment?
 Sufferers of Ulecrative Colitis or Chron's disease about 180,000 the percentage not in remission? but then multiply that by a factor of 10 say for the increased frequency of toilet use.
 Urinary incontinence gauged at around 6 million but whether that should be reduced because some are minor sufferers or if it's pre weighted and these are serious sufferers?
 IBS sufferers. It's estimated that up to 20% of the population suffer with symptoms at some point.
 So have I determined any numbers from this no. I'd bet it's a whole lot more than you would've guessed at though. Why would this be, well in a world where we can talk about this disease or that illness people are still not best comfortable explaining to the world that they **** or piss themselves.
 So many people have these problems yet because they can't talk about it we are unaware of the numbers, so think what you do to someones day if you are occupying the toilet at the time they need it?
 So as I've said I'm not saying don't use it just have a care be brief and leave it clean.



> sss
> Did we not kill the radar key discussion to death in another thread?



 I became aware of the debate just as I joined. I was considering about asking admin for a second user name to explain some of the more intricate details of why you might need an accessible toilet.  The second name was because while I'm quite open but there is a limit to what I might want to proclaim to the world or say about myself.   However you all got a bit fierce with each other (as you do) and I was scared off. This was a thread mentioning RADAR keys so I took it as an opportune time to mention something you may not have considered. Also I've covered some essential knowledge without dotting all the i's and crossing all the t's about myself. I'm crediting you all with some thought and imagination on that subject. Even as I write I fear that, that faith is no doubt misplaced.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Service Points At Motorway Service Stations*

The Motorway Services at Cobbam (on the M25 between junctions 9 and 10)






The Motorway Services at Cobbam (on the M25 between junctions 9 and 10) opened in September 2012 

 Address: Land south of M25 adjacent to New Barn Farm
 Bookham Road
 Cobham
 Surrey
 KT11 3JS 
 Telephone number: 01494 678876 

 This services has a new Coach Toilet Drop Facility and was due to open in April 2013. It will be free for Coach drivers with 25 or more passengers and will be located behind the Shell filling station.

 I have contacted Extra the operator on 14th June 2013, enquiring if this is also available to Motor Caravan users, its exact location and the cost,


----------



## AndyC (Jun 17, 2013)

vindiboy said:


> Canterbury Park and Ride has an Aire with water , toilet dump,and free buses into Canterbury  for only £2-50 for 24 hours, closed on Sundays however but if in on Saturday you can exit Sundays, and only 20 minutes drive from Dover, you can also call in at CCC sites to service your van, use the showers and also washing machines  if you want  all for a small charge.


The use of these Camping and Caravanning Club motorhome service  facilities is now restricted to members only, or those staying on the  site. 

AndyC


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 17, 2013)

Today I had a letter from Stratford upon Avon Council informing me that the Coach Dump Point at the Riverside Coach Park had been removed a couple of years ago.

Extra Motorway Services confirmed the dump point at Cobham services on the M25.  £5 to dump, No drinking water available.

I have now written to the Dft complaining about the lack of provision in this country compared to abroad.  Pointing out that it puts of Motorhome tourists to the UK.


----------



## Trunkles (Jun 17, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Canal & sea marinas are required to offer disposal points, so you could try asking them.
> 
> Any one living off mains drainage will have a holding tank (or other similar system) to allow sewage waste to break down, so you could ask at any farm & the chances are that they will have a drain cover that leads to the septic tank/ reedbed, etc that you could use.
> 
> ...


----------

